# What kind of dog or cat would you be?



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I was having dinner with a good girlfriend last night and telling her about my adventures as a single person. She made me bust out laughing when she said "you're attention needy but loyal....like a f***ing Pomeranian". She's right. 


So if you were a dog or cat (for those of you who relate more to them); what kind would you be?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

No doubt about it, I am 100% a wolf:









Now technically that isn't a "dog breed," so if I were a dog breed, I think I'd be something close to a wolf, like a husky or malamute--and even though huskies are smaller (like me!), I think my temperament might be closer to a malamute because I'm that sort of stocky, strong, down-to-earth type--very loyal (like VERY)--kinda stubborn and independent--affectionate, friendly, and social (pack-life)--and intelligent enough to be mischievious! Yep, I'd say I'm a malamute.

P.S. I am not a cat, in any kind of way. My Beloved @Emerging Buddhist, however, is the living embodiment of a tiger.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

I would definitely be a Newfoundland


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Affaircare said:


> No doubt about it, I am 100% a wolf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @Affaircare aren't Malamute's super quiet dogs? I recall a friend had one and it was scary how quiet it was. Never barked. Never whined, nothing.

What do you think makes @Emerging Buddhist a tiger?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> I would definitely be a Newfoundland
> 
> View attachment 74154


Oh look......it's a pony!!!😂😂

Those are some big ass dogs!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Lila said:


> Oh look......it's a pony!!!😂😂
> 
> Those are some big ass dogs!


Big, strong, loyal family dog that loves the water. We have 3, one for each kid.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

These zoomorphism questions are always humorous. And, the 'what kind of tree/fruit etc would you be' are wacky. People sit there squirming while trying to think of all of the positives in picking one only to find out that what they consider to be a positive has someone thinking "ewww" because they ascribe the opposite quality to that entity. Totally subjective and as an interview technique it sucks.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> Big, strong, loyal family dog that loves the water. We have 3, one for each kid.


Did they try riding them when they were little?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

German Shepard, loyal to family, at least that is my experience with this breed


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> These zoomorphism questions are always humorous. And, the 'what kind of tree/fruit etc would you be' are wacky. People sit there squirming while trying to think of all of the positives in picking one only to find out that what they consider to be a positive has someone thinking "ewww" because they ascribe the opposite quality to that entity. Totally subjective and as an interview technique it sucks.


It's all for a good laugh. 

My girlfriend said I'd make a great lap dog. She was torn between bijon frise or pomeranian but picked pomeranian because I'm usually smiling. That was her way of giving me hell but i took it as a compliment 😁


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Lila said:


> Did they try riding them when they were little?


LOL They can still ride them now!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, I would be a purse dog because I would be carried everywhere and see things other than people's feet and wear little diamond collars. But, not a chihuahua because I wouldn't be caught dead as a chihuahua (personal experience with a couple when a kid). No offense to chihuahua lovers.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I could be a Beagle. Easy going, good with kids, loyal, a little stubborn and like to explore.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Heinz 57


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I would be a tiger. Why? Because tigers are awesome.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Lila said:


> @Affaircare aren't Malamute's super quiet dogs? I recall a friend had one and it was scary how quiet it was. Never barked. Never whined, nothing.


Yep, malamutes very, very rarely bark. They do occasionally vocalize, but it's more like an attempt to sing than an actual bark. Usually, if a malamute barks, it's pretty dire ...so pay attention to that. 



> What do you think makes @Emerging Buddhist a tiger?


It is so funny you ask! He is VERY feline in the way that he moves--very lithe and smooth. He is very rarely "off balance" and has that quality as if he could lightly float across the top of the snow. He actually does that "smack his tail" down thing when he's annoyed! LOL He'll be laying in bed maybe uncomfy or having a bad dream or whatnot...and he smacks his leg down just like a cat does with their tail when they are annoyed. He loves fish, fish and more fish. He has that curious yet mischievious mind that would say "If I push this off the edge I wonder how long it would take for it to land?" <Push item off> Huh. I wonder how long THIS would take to land? <Push item off> Huh." LOL He LOVES to curl up. When he wants attention, he'll come right up to you and sit in front of you...then really close to you...then ON you...then kiss you. Like a tiger, he LOVES the water and will just go from "ruler of the known jungle" to a playful kitten as he splashes about. Like a tiger, there are time when he is very regal and has that "large and in charge" attitude...not prideful but confident because he just IS the king. He's very clean--very groomed. He's DEFINITELY a pouncer. LOL He is power but doesn't flaunt it--just uses it when necessary. He's somewhat solitary, likes his territory and a select few, but doesn't really have a big pride or pack.

I mean it--the man is feline and 100% a tiger. As much as I'm a wolf, he's a tiger. If he had to be a cat breed, he might be an Arabian Mau, as he is a desert cat


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Black Standard Poodle. Athletic, versatile, extremely smart, love their people, love kids, clean, good bark, play rough, reserved with strangers and of course beautiful curly fur and lean body.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I would be a one of a kind mutt. Mutts often have more than one skill.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

A close second for me would be a doberman. These dogs get a bad rap, often portrayed as vicious dogs. In fact a well trained doberman (my wife trained me), is lovable and loyal like the GS. The only issue is that dobermans are muscular, me not as much as I would like to be; maybe when I was younger.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd probably be a basset hound - affectionate, good with kids, somewhat stubborn, and wobbles a lot when running.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

When I was younger, I was definitely a pit bull. More stubborn than you would think possible, always high strung, and overly confident. Now that I'm a bit older, I'm English Mastiff without a doubt. Big and strong, but kinda lazy, easy going and slower to anger. I have a mastiff and he and I get along better than I do with most of my human friends.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

all this discussion about dog, I want to get me a new on but I just have to grieve first. I can’t possibly replace my Kaia. All dogs have their unique personality. My Shepherd/Husky used to pull my sons (when they were young) on a sled I made. Pulled them on a grass field.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Enigma32 said:


> When I was younger, I was definitely a pit bull. More stubborn than you would think possible, always high strung, and overly confident. Now that I'm a bit older, I'm English Mastiff without a doubt. Big and strong, but kinda lazy, easy going and slower to anger. I have a mastiff and he and I get along better than I do with most of my human friends.


I am like this....I trust my Newfies more than any person


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Benbutton said:


> Black Standard Poodle. Athletic, versatile, extremely smart, love their people, love kids, clean, good bark, play rough, reserved with strangers and of course beautiful curly fur and lean body.


Yesss they are my favorite. I was going to pick this for myself.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Affaircare said:


> No doubt about it, I am 100% a wolf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless there's a loner dog, I have to go with a wolf... Huskies and Malamutes are very pack-oriented and sociable.

I am stand-offish, independent, somewhat cynical but I care very much about people who are important to me or need protection. Loyal to a fault, friendly and affectionate when I want to be, somewhat prickly, b/c I get impatient when I expect people to "know and do better". I am completely devoted to people I love, but I will cut anyone out in a heartbeat, including family if they are toxic.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Ikaika said:


> all this discussion about dog, I want to get me a new on but I just have to grief first. I can’t possibly replace my Kaia. All dogs have their unique personality. My Shepherd/Husky used to pull my sons (when they were young) on a sled I made. Pulled them on a grass field.


I don't blame you. 

I swore I wouldn't get another dog after my baby girl passed away in 2019. She was with me for 14 years. 

I just got a puppy but he was a gift from my mom. I wasn't looking for him but he's mine now. 😁


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

TXTrini said:


> Unless there's a loner dog, I have to go with a wolf... Huskies and Malamutes are very pack-oriented and sociable.
> 
> I am stand-offish, independent, somewhat cynical but I care very much about people who are important to me or need protection. Loyal to a fault, friendly and affectionate when I want to be, somewhat prickly, b/c I get impatient when I expect people to "know and do better". I am completely devoted to people I love, but I will cut anyone out in a heartbeat, including family if they are toxic.


You just described a Siamese cat.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> You just described a Siamese cat.


 I'll have to take your word for it, I don't like cats , only ever had dogs  
The irony!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Just a mutt. A loyal one though.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> I am like this....I trust my Newfies more than any person


I would trust almost any dog more than almost any person!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Enigma32 said:


> When I was younger, I was definitely a pit bull. More stubborn than you would think possible, always high strung, and overly confident. Now that I'm a bit older, I'm English Mastiff without a doubt. Big and strong, but kinda lazy, easy going and slower to anger. I have a mastiff and he and I get along better than I do with most of my human friends.


Hmm...this might surprise you, but I don't think it's that far-fetched that you might have been (_cough cough!_) pretty stubborn...


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Girl_power said:


> Yesss they are my favorite. I was going to pick this for myself.


I have had many different breeds over the years including a German shepherd. IMHO no dog even comes close, especially when they make eye contact, they look into you. Oh and no shedding at all!


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

LisaDiane said:


> Hmm...this might surprise you, but I don't think it's that far-fetched that you might have been (_cough cough!_) pretty stubborn...


Oh, I know I am stubborn. I consider it one of my better qualities.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Enigma32 said:


> Oh, I know I am stubborn. I consider it one of my better qualities.


It actually IS a really good trait to have for some things!! Sometimes it's a quality that I admire in people!

And you handle it well! (I'm NOT being sarcastic, either!)


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Affaircare said:


> I mean it--the man is feline and 100% a tiger. As much as I'm a wolf, he's a tiger. If he had to be a cat breed, he might be an Arabian Mau, as he is a desert cat


I don't know why she thinks these things...


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Lila said:


> I was having dinner with a good girlfriend last night and telling her about my adventures as a single person. She made me bust out laughing when she said "you're attention needy but loyal....like a f***ing Pomeranian". She's right.
> 
> 
> So if you were a dog or cat (for those of you who relate more to them); what kind would you be?


I like how your friend phrases things. 
She’s a keeper!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

If I was a dog it would be a Basengi. They don’t bark, they just look and listen.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

heartsbeating said:


> I like how your friend phrases things.
> She’s a keeper!


She is the person I strive to emulate.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I'm surprised no one said labrador or Golden Retriever. Those are fabulous dogs.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> If I was a dog it would be a Basengi. They don’t bark, they just look and listen.
> View attachment 74170


I love this dog's judgy little face! Soooo cute.

Ok, I found my dog spirit twin


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Lila said:


> I'm surprised no one said labrador or Golden Retriever. Those are fabulous dogs.


I think what was great / funny with your friend’s comment was that it was based on her perception and experience of you... rather than how you might perceive yourself (although you agreed with her). Yes, Ive overthought this.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I would really like to be my flat coated retriever. Fun, playful, full of energy, smart, and spoiled as all get out. Can I be that specific dog?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

heartsbeating said:


> I think what was great / funny with your friend’s comment was that it was based on her perception and experience of you... rather than how you might perceive yourself (although you agreed with her). Yes, Ive overthought this.


She gives me a hard time because I do need a lot of affection. For contrast, she would be a cat... specifically this cat...











I idolize her though. She's the epitome of polished, professional, beautiful, self composed, loving (in her own way). She's single too and will not date but she's got a line of guys ready to snatch her up as soon as she gives the nod.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Tasorundo said:


> I would really like to be my flat coated retriever. Fun, playful, full of energy, smart, and spoiled as all get out. Can I be that specific dog?


Yes, I think the rules allow you to be that's specific dog 😉.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> If I was a dog it would be a Basengi. They don’t bark, they just look and listen.
> View attachment 74170


Definitely.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Enigma32 said:


> Oh, I know I am stubborn. I consider it one of my better qualities.


I've also been told that's one of my faults  , but I agree, I view it as a strength. It's the foundation of grit and resilience, but can be detrimental of course, like anything taken to extremes.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

What about this guy? 







Anyone identify with him?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

TXTrini said:


> I've also been told that's one of my faults  , but I agree, I view it as a strength. It's the foundation of grit and resilience, but can be detrimental of course, like anything taken to extremes.


Thats what a stubborn person would say! Granted, I live my life with a stubborn guy and do appreciate those traits as part of who he is too.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

When he becomes too stubborn, I do refer to him as ‘Lego Batman’ though.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I really dont know which cat or dog I would be. Im leaning towards cat traits. Any suggestions?


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

TXTrini said:


> I've also been told that's one of my faults  , but I agree, I view it as a strength. It's the foundation of grit and resilience, but can be detrimental of course, like anything taken to extremes.


Other people only view your stubbornness as a fault when they try to bend you to their will.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> What about this guy?
> View attachment 74182
> Anyone identify with him?


Ah, the well-known and easily recognized breed known as 'horn dog'.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Lila said:


> I'm surprised no one said labrador or Golden Retriever. Those are fabulous dogs.


Lab came to mind, but then I decided I'm too lazy to be a purebred retriever.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Lila said:


> I'm surprised no one said labrador or Golden Retriever. Those are fabulous dogs.


Labs are quite intelligent dogs; but, for some reason people tend to think they are not very bright. They have a great temperament.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Blondilocks said:


> Labs are quite intelligent dogs; but, for some reason people tend to think they are not very bright. They have a great temperament.


My (other dogs please close your ears) most special dog was part lab. Labs are lovely. But then I fall in love with nearly all dogs. My dream dog is part black lab, all black preferably, maybe a little shepherd in there. But I had to stop with bigger dogs quite some years ago since if they get down, you have to be able to carry them.


----------

